# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σύστημα Σιδερώματος >  Σύστημα σιδερώματος stirella sx 911 vaporplus simac

## electricalgian

Γεια σας!
Πήγα να αλλάξω το υφασμάτινο καλώδιο από μποιλερ σε ατμοσιδερο και μου γύρισε αναποδα το μποιλερ με αποτέλεσμα να αποσυνδεθουν αρκετά καλώδια σε σημείο που ψάχνω να βρω το πώς συνδέονται. Μήπως υπάρχει κάποιο σχέδιο συνδεσμολογία?

----------


## electricalgian

Κανένας δεν μπορεί να με βοηθήσει?

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Ανέβασε φωτογραφιες , ψάξε στο Google schematic ή circuit για το συγκεκριμένο ατμοσιδερο . Είσαι σίγουρος ότι εάν βρεις το σχέδιο θα καταφέρεις αποκωδικοποιησεις;

Στάλθηκε από το FS8032 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## electricalgian

Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Θα ανεβάσω αύριο φωτογραφίες,αλλά εάν έχω σχέδιο φυσικά και θα τα καταφέρω.Εψαξα για shematic,circuits δεν βρήκα κάτι όμως.

----------


## electricalgian

IMG_20190925_095915.jpgIMG_20190925_095920.jpgIMG_20190925_095738.jpg]

----------


## electricalgian

IMG_20190925_095920.jpg
Στέλνω φωτό δεν ξέρω εάν θα βγει ακρη

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Νομίζω επιστροφές είναι από τα λαμπάκια, τα γκρι από την πάνω μεριά των στρογγυλών μάλλον θερμοστατών ( το ένα είναι ήδη κουμπωμενο δεξιά , βάλε το ξεκουμπωτο αριστερά) . Το μαυρο είναι ήδη κουμπωμενο αριστερά , κούμπωσε το κοκκινο στο δεξί στρογγυλό θερμοστάτη στο κάτω μέρος της φωτογραφίας 1. Αν κατάλαβα και μία σου γείωση είναι στον αέρα , (κίτρινο καλώδιο) βρες κάπου στο σασί να την βιδωσεις , αν και φαίνονται ίχνη αποκοπής του πιν της γείωσης . Καλή επιτυχία , προσοχή ρεύματα.

Στάλθηκε από το FS8032 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## electricalgian

IMG_20190927_100103.jpg
IMG_20190927_100659.jpg

----------


## electricalgian

Δεν έβγαλα άκρη.Τα εχω όλα στον αέρα και όλα αυτά που είναι στον αέρα οι ακροδέκτες τους είναι μικροί και ταιριάζουν μόνον στις επαφές θερμοκρασίας.Μηπως τώρα βγαίνει άκρη για το πώς θα συνδεθούν?

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Καλά , αφού στα εξήγησα στο 7 post ,  τι δεν καταλαβες; Στην τελευταία φωτογραφία,τα ακρα από το κόκκινο λαμπάκι αριστερά κάτω στον στρογγυλό θερμοστάτη το καλώδιο χρώματος μαύρο . Στον διπλανό,  δεξιά , στρογγυλό θερμοστάτη , το κόκκινο καλώδιο που έρχεται από το πράσινο λαμπάκι θα το κουμπωσεις στην κάτω του επαφή . 
   Τα γκρι από τα λαμπάκια ,θα τα κουμπωσεις στις πάνω επαφές των θερμοστατών . Και τέλος το κίτρινο της γείωσης θα βρεις να το βιδωσεις πάνω στο σασί της συσκευής.

Στάλθηκε από το FS8032 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## electricalgian

Καταρχάς να σε ευχαριστήσω για την βοήθεια σου.
Τα συνδεσα έτσι όπως μου τα έγραψες και σου στέλνω μια φωτό από την σύνδεση που μου έγραψες να κάνω.Λογικα είιναι οκ.Για δες και πες μου.IMG_20190927_163704.jpg

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Ωραία , μπουμπουνα το στο ρεύμα να δεις εάν δουλεύει,  μην αγγίζεις τίποτα με γυμνά χέρια . Την γείωση την έχεις στον αέρα ακόμα;

Στάλθηκε από το FS8032 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## electricalgian

Θα την βάλω τώρα και δοκιμάζω.Θα κάνω ένα συμμάζεμα και όταν θα είμαι οκ θα σε ενημερώσω.
Σε ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια σου εκ τον προτέρων.

----------


## electricalgian

Τελικά το δοκίμασα όλα πήγαν οκ ! Και πάλι σε ευχαριστώ.

----------

